# cruise control not working!!!!!!!!!!!!!please help



## 93GXEracer (Sep 26, 2004)

this has been bothering me for quite some time now. i can't figure out whats going on with my cruise. well what basically happends is i go through the normal steps to turn on the cruise control but nothing happends. but when i hold the coast set button before pressing the cruise control button the green light for the cruise control in the gauge cluster flashes on and off and nothing happends. what am i doing wrong or what could be the problem. thanks for any advice in advance.........


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

93GXEracer said:


> this has been bothering me for quite some time now. i can't figure out whats going on with my cruise. well what basically happends is i go through the normal steps to turn on the cruise control but nothing happends. but when i hold the coast set button before pressing the cruise control button the green light for the cruise control in the gauge cluster flashes on and off and nothing happends. what am i doing wrong or what could be the problem. thanks for any advice in advance.........


turn the power on thru the dash button first. then set the cruise speed. if that doesnt work, check the cruise control stuff under the hood. to find it follow the cable on the throttle body linkage back to the solenoid mounted on the fenderwell. make sure the connectors are tight and nothing is generally out of place.


----------

